# Adorable video of my kitten



## DameonLG (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAQj2CbgUyM

Just thought you might all enjoy seeing it. :3


----------



## Hir (Aug 16, 2009)

D'awwwwww.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool, now you can make dinner.

I bet it's tender.


----------



## Hir (Aug 16, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I bet it's tender.


Particularly the tail.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 16, 2009)

xD I love  Egyptian maus


----------



## Ziff (Aug 16, 2009)

nomnomnomnomnom GET IN MEH BELLY X3


----------



## Aden (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, that's cute! Looks like it might get a bit enthusiastic and hurt itself someday though. D:


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha, cute kitty you have there. ^^


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> Wow, that's cute! Looks like it might get a bit enthusiastic and hurt itself someday though. D:



Every once in a while, my Tucker Mouse chases his tail... I keep telling him it's attached to his butt, yet he never listens.


----------



## Koray (Aug 17, 2009)

*nom* TAIL!!!
<333


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 17, 2009)

cuuuuuuuuute x3


----------



## Chupacabra (Aug 17, 2009)

Awwww :3 I want a kitten..


----------



## Liam (Aug 17, 2009)

Isn't a kitten always cute?
Like this one?


----------



## Ratte (Aug 17, 2009)

My cats do that too.

Also Egyptian mau cats <3


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 19, 2009)

WTF is this thing!??!?!? oh it's fun to play with!!


----------

